# Malwarebytes



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Sep 2022)

Malwarebytes is blocking google.com on the browsers Chrome,Firefox and Edge.I’m writing this on my iPhone which uses Safari.
Don’t know how long this will go on for?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Sep 2022)

Yes it is. PIA.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Sep 2022)

More than that I can't even log in to MWB. Can't find out what is going on. Seems like big problems. Might have to uninstall it.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Sep 2022)

Seems to be okay now.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Sep 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Seems to be okay now.


Yes. The interweb is full of complaints. Guess someone hit the wrong button somewhere.


----------



## presta (21 Sep 2022)

No problems with Google, but Malwarebytes is going to find itself in the bin if it keeps pestering me with popups much longer.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Sep 2022)

Looks like it's all been tied in with World Gratitude Day.
We can show our gratitude by giving MWB some of our money.
Alternatively they could show their gratitude for our money that they already have by not messing the system up.


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2022)

I had the google denial issue with MWB this afternoon, very frustrating as i was trying to plan routes for work over the next couple of weeks with g/maps. Tried google search to find out what was happening..............🙄
Thankfully normal service has resumed.


----------



## markemark (21 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> More than that I can't even log in to MWB. Can't find out what is going on. Seems like big problems. Might have to uninstall it.


Rather than uninstalling a temporary simple switch to an alternative search engine or pausing of MWB would have got you through the ordeal.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Sep 2022)

markemark said:


> Rather than uninstalling a temporary simple switch to an alternative search engine or pausing of MWB would have got you through the ordeal.


I'd suggest that the majority of PC users don't have a clue how to do either of those.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Sep 2022)

Try Duckduckgo as a search engine. It's good.

https://duckduckgo.com/


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2022)

No issue for me using MWB with Chrome on a Chromebook. Been using it all week without issues.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Jan 2023)

Rather than start a new thread i just bumped this!
My issue with Malwarebytes started a few days ago when i tried to log on and i got the message"unable to connect the service".Since then i have googled,been on YouTube and on Malwarebytes forums to fix this issue.Unstalled,re-installed etc to know avail.
The only solution similar to mine was on the MB forum and it was so longwinded and technical i just thought i can't be bothered.
I have got the paid premium which runs out in march but i think i will just look for an alternative.
To be honest i don't expect myself to jump through hoops when i am paying for the product.


----------

